# suicide



## paraAdrian

I am 21 years old and I have serious ibs abdominal pain,bloating and distencion no matter what I do it wont get better. I have gone to 5 diffrent doctors and no one seems to be helping me and ive been to emergency room about 5 times already and no help of all I get . I am willing to do enything for the pain to get better and I have tried all the medecine out there and none seems to be helping me. I always think about suicide I something think to go to a gun shop and purchase a handgun and youst blow my brains out cause I dont know how much more I cant take this. My life is ruined and I have almost no friends and I havent had girlfriend since I was 18 years old. People think Im crazy and that its all in my head and no one seems to be helping out I feel like if god has punished me in this way. I dont know what im gona do I cant work cause Im always in serious pain and school I cant go cause my abdominal pain its so bad. The only thing that keeps me from killing myself its my parent I cant make them suffer more than they are rigth now cause they see me evryday in pain. Please eny advice?


----------



## BQ

Hey Adrian.... Seriously... suicide is not an answer.. I think you know that. But here is a link to some resources to help you with feeling this way:http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?/topic/71753-crisis-resources/ Your life isn't ruined.. you just have IBS. I was diagnosed before you were born and I am managing my symptoms! It's ok... you, like me, can learn symptom management techniques and you can learn them right here on our Bulletin Board. Take a look at all of our forums.There are plenty of treatments to try. Most people find that a _combination_ of treatments working in concert is what helps them the most.Listen once yo uhave an IBS diagnosis.... really?? The Dr's can't really help us all that much. And that is because all of with IBS are so different. Not ONE treatment exists to help ALL of us. Instead we need to try to find what helps us via trial & error.Sure there are medications; antidiarrheals, anti spasmodics, anti depressants... etcThen fiber therapy helps some, change in diet helps some, relaxation & stress management techniques helps some, hypnpotherapy helps some, Cognitive behavioral therapy helps some, supplements helps some, Digestive enzymes helps some, probiotics helps some... etc... Or various combinations of all of the above. So Welcome aboard







And dive on in here and look at the forums that seem to apply to your symptoms and start trying something new.I AM sorry you had to find us.... but I am glad you did. And you are no where NEAR alone.


----------



## your grateful serf

i don't know what to tell you about how to make your body feel better, but i just wanted to post to tell you that, like BQ said, you aren't alone. i'm a student like you, and i know how you feel. going to university and getting a job is a huge part of growing up, so when you're in such debilitating pain that you can't go to work or class, it's really easy to feel depressed, especially when you're combining that pain with the feelings of isolation that you're dealing with. your life isn't ruined, though! finding a way to manage your symptoms can take a long time for some people, but you WILL find a way to get your life back. this isn't a punishment. it's just your body. you haven't done anything wrong whatsoever. beautiful things are going to happen for you, i promise.


----------



## The Math Doctor

Adrian,I'm 20 years old, and I've been having the exact same experience as you. After 4 episodes of severe abdominal pain in the past 3 months, I have also thought so much about suicide. I've been to hospitals, ERs, and psych wards, and I'm on all these psych meds right now to deal with my depression and anxiety. I know this is really hard to say, but you have to somehow be strong enough to keep breathing onwards. I live in constant dread that another episode of unbearable pain will come back.I have faith and I have to have faith that there are people out there who can help us. We're too young to be going through ###### like this, and we have so much more life ahead of us that we can't just throw away. I strongly encourage you to continue seeking help. Get a vast team of psychologists, psychiatrists, gastroenterologists, etc. and start trying various treatments. There has to be something out there that will work for us. In the meantime, you have to take each day one at a time.Hang in there with me,Jared


----------



## SarahLund

I know what's like to feel suicidal. I say take life a minute at a time. Why? Cos sometimes it's just too much to think about the future. Also, you need to stop expecting pain. As it embeds into your subconsciousness. . . . . . . . . .


----------



## SarahLund

A hot water bottle can be very handy for the pains







No pain, no gain, which is awful yet true. Ever thought what the spasms/pain could be there for? If you can stop being scared of the pain, then you're halfway there.


----------



## overitnow

I know exactly how you feel. I had it for 10 years until I was pretty well housebound until sometime after lunch. At some point I lucked into trying a supplement designed for cholesterol control. Unbeknownst to me--or even those who had developed it back in the 90s--it had a profound effect upon the cause of my D. This opened up a 10 year period, so far, of extreme enjoyment of life that wouldn't have existed if I had continued on the path I had been taking. KEEP TRYING STUFF! DON'T GIVE UP!Mark


----------



## paraAdrian

Yeah thanks everybody for the help and support yeah I am taking it one day at a time. I am seeking for better treatment for this abdominal pain I youst pray one day I could find something that could help me so I could live a better life, Thanks.


----------



## strongerthanithink

It's been five years with IBS-C for me with several doctors, and I keep on feelin worse. I know though, in time, it will get better. You will get better. You are not alone, you have a better days ahead!


----------



## Chris Townsend

I sit on the pot for hours thinking - if I could only end this suffering. I'm 30 and have had ibs about 3 years. Its such a struggle - I know how you feel. I just found this forum and it has been wonderful connecting with others who have the same problems we do. I don't feel so alone and helpless. There are so many I'm sure who have felt this way on here, but we can't give up.


----------



## Gabriel

The best thing to think about is that there is probably always something new to try. It might be worth your while to put up a post listing all the things you've tried or have been prescribed. Perhaps there's something new you can try that might take you in a different direction? I know doctors are a pain to deal with for IBS, it's unfortunate that it doesn't get the attention it deserves. It's also very frustrating when people write off your struggle as being your fault, or only in your head.


----------



## hayleyhallelujah

I'm in the same boat as you, I'm an 18 year and my specialist says I'm the worst IBS-C case he's ever seen.It's gotten worse and worse as the years go on and the nights are the worst. I can be on the toilet at all hours of the day and night, screaming in agony from the severe pain I'm in and I feel so incredibly alone.Last night I woke up at 4am in the worst pain imaginable, crying and wishing I just had to guts to end it all.. But just like you, the only thing stopping me is my parents, my sister and boyfriend. I'm lucky they are so supportive of me but it has it's down sides. I have close to no friends left because they just don't understand what I got through and I've been with my boyfriend for a couple years now and he's been here through everything but it's taking it's toll on us, I can never go anywhere or spend time with him outside of my house.I've tried so many things and nothing is helping yet but I'm praying for a cure.You're not alone in this and I really hope you feel better soon, I too cant work and am pretty much house bound so I'm here if you need to chat!Take care of yourself and get a good tv series to watch, somehow it makes me emotionally feel better. - Hayley


----------



## Nikki

There are always things you can do to help thins along. Do not give up, whatever happens. Tell your parents how you are feeling, get to your GP and get some help. You are obviously depressed, frightened and scared. You need help to get through this.Good luck, and keep posting.


----------



## tanger32au

I feel all your pain. I am lucky to have only mild - moderate symptoms but even these leave me feeling like it is all just not worth it sometimes. Just remember that it could all be a lot worse and that we are all here to help each other with this.Paul


----------



## s.m.

Dear AllNamaste!!!Im from India and I have a secret to tell all of you IBS sufferers. You will be surprised to learn that people here in India Hardlysuffer from IBS coz we know what it really is.. After yers of struggle(5 yrs) I also found out From Rural India that IBS is nothing but navel displacement..If your navel shifts upwards or left, ull have constipation and if it shifts rightwards or down, ull have diarrohea..I know techniques to bringing the navel back in postion and will post the links sooonThanks all IBS sufferers...We are not alone and only we can understnd each others pain, NOt these #^%$&%* Doctors...


----------



## Resonant Blue

:-( It really, really sucks being a young person with IBS... I know - I'm 22, myself, and I feel so depressed sometimes that I have suicidal thoughts quite frequently, even making the attempt earlier this year. It's easy to feel like we're missing out on the best part of being young, because, quite frankly, we absolutely are.Being suicidal myself, maybe I'm not the best person to be telling people not to kill yourself... But what keeps me going is thoughts of my loved ones, and how much they need me to stay alive. I would do anything for them, even live through this horrible, horrible illness.Another thing I find it helps to think of the good days - although they are very rare, even if it's just one day of the year that you feel a little bit better than usual, it's worth it to stick it out for that one day.


----------



## PrettySickly

Resonant Blue said:


> :-( It really, really sucks being a young person with IBS... I know - I'm 22, myself, and I feel so depressed sometimes that I have suicidal thoughts quite frequently, even making the attempt earlier this year. It's easy to feel like we're missing out on the best part of being young, because, quite frankly, we absolutely are.Being suicidal myself, maybe I'm not the best person to be telling people not to kill yourself... But what keeps me going is thoughts of my loved ones, and how much they need me to stay alive. I would do anything for them, even live through this horrible, horrible illness.Another thing I find it helps to think of the good days - although they are very rare, even if it's just one day of the year that you feel a little bit better than usual, it's worth it to stick it out for that one day.


----------



## PrettySickly

I think a lot of us feel like this on bad days. At least I do. If you keep feeling this way, please don't hesitate to message me. I believe that we are being put through this trial but it will ultimately make us stronger. I know I've become much more empathetic since having IBSD. That is one possible benefit even though it seems so small in comparison tot he struggles. Think positive.


----------



## Ezra

Resonant Blue said:


> :-( It really, really sucks being a young person with IBS... I know - I'm 22, myself, and I feel so depressed sometimes that I have suicidal thoughts quite frequently, even making the attempt earlier this year. It's easy to feel like we're missing out on the best part of being young, because, quite frankly, we absolutely are.Being suicidal myself, maybe I'm not the best person to be telling people not to kill yourself... But what keeps me going is thoughts of my loved ones, and how much they need me to stay alive. I would do anything for them, even live through this horrible, horrible illness.Another thing I find it helps to think of the good days - although they are very rare, even if it's just one day of the year that you feel a little bit better than usual, it's worth it to stick it out for that one day.


hey mate i think im the same as you some days i really cant deal with this ######, & like WTF im only 23! hope it goes but it seems way to much somedays..


----------



## Ezra

Resonant Blue said:


> :-( It really, really sucks being a young person with IBS... I know - I'm 22, myself, and I feel so depressed sometimes that I have suicidal thoughts quite frequently, even making the attempt earlier this year. It's easy to feel like we're missing out on the best part of being young, because, quite frankly, we absolutely are.Being suicidal myself, maybe I'm not the best person to be telling people not to kill yourself... But what keeps me going is thoughts of my loved ones, and how much they need me to stay alive. I would do anything for them, even live through this horrible, horrible illness.Another thing I find it helps to think of the good days - although they are very rare, even if it's just one day of the year that you feel a little bit better than usual, it's worth it to stick it out for that one day.


but i need people like you to keep me going coz im jus the same


----------



## Peppermint15

I think we can all relate to these feelings, so as we've all been saying, you are definitely not alone!Sometimes it's about making the pain stop no matter what, or sometimes it's not seeing hope for change, and sometimes it's just feeling useless, maybe isolated. I've gone through all of that. I recently withdrew from college - something I've been waiting to go to for YEARS, and my top choice college no less - because my anxiety and IBS had gotten so bad. I was quite depressed, and for the first time in my life I had these thoughts, despite the fact that I've always been so against the idea of suicide.But less than a month later (now), I'm already seeing things differently. Things change so quickly, you won't believe it. One day you're feeling as hopeless as possible, and a few days later you've go the motivation to beat this thing. That's why I'm so against suicide - because that one choice will make every choice for you forever after. You can't take it back. And you so hurt the people who love you too.It's so hard to believe that you could be happy again when you've got these feelings, and that's not your fault. It's just your brain chemistry! But please choose to carry on anyway, and ask for help! It means so much to all the other people here who are going through the same thing. And we all care about you. If you're feeling really sucky one day, come here and post, and we'll be there!


----------



## symbiosis

I honestly truly feel your pain. Im 22 years old and have had IBS-D for 4 years. If you dont use imodium please go to the store and get some. Its so important if you just need something to get you through the day. Its not a long term thing, its just a quick fix. But sometimes thats what you really need... It honestly makes me feel better in just an hour. Please PM me and tell me how your feeling. most of us here are in the EXACT situation as you, we are all here to help each other. I've thought about suicide. The only reason I havent is also because of my parents... When you really break it down killing yourself is the most selfish act I can think of.


----------



## babydoll123

paraAdrian said:


> I am 21 years old and I have serious ibs abdominal pain,bloating and distencion no matter what I do it wont get better. I have gone to 5 diffrent doctors and no one seems to be helping me and ive been to emergency room about 5 times already and no help of all I get . I am willing to do enything for the pain to get better and I have tried all the medecine out there and none seems to be helping me. I always think about suicide I something think to go to a gun shop and purchase a handgun and youst blow my brains out cause I dont know how much more I cant take this. My life is ruined and I have almost no friends and I havent had girlfriend since I was 18 years old. People think Im crazy and that its all in my head and no one seems to be helping out I feel like if god has punished me in this way. I dont know what im gona do I cant work cause Im always in serious pain and school I cant go cause my abdominal pain its so bad. The only thing that keeps me from killing myself its my parent I cant make them suffer more than they are rigth now cause they see me evryday in pain. Please eny advice?


 i know what you are going through, i am 15 years old and have had severe stomach pain since i was ten years old. my symptoms are bloating and distention in my stomach, severe cramps ,and constipation, i have seen more doctors than i can count and have even been put in a clinic for eating disorder patients because i refused to eat, but when i told them that i was not eating was because i was in pain constantly , they put me on psychiatric medications that made me feel worse. eventually they diagnosed me with IBS. i am doubled over in pain after every meal, and by 3:00 in the afternoon i am completely useless. i have to do homeschooling, have no friends, and it is destroying my relationship with my parents. i have also considered killing myself, because then my parents could stop worrying and there would be no more pain. I'm i a coward though and have not tried it yet, but I'm getting to a point where i don't want to live like this anymore.


----------



## DaraJade

Adrian, I want to say thank you. I have been dealing with IBS for 3 years while trying to raise my son and start a life with the love of my life. It has been incredibly stressful and, therefore, I have been sick for most of it. There are so many days when I sit there and go "It's not getting better. The only way to get rid of it is to die". And right now there are so many medications in my house it would be an easy feat. But the fact is that it is not an option. Someone somewhere knows the answer. And someday people are age (I'm 22) won't have to worry about whether or not they can go to school, hold down a job or think about killing themselves to stop the pain. Someday, because people like us gritted our teeth and went through all of this, there will be an answer for them and the doctors will know what to do. I wanted to thank you for letting me know that there is someone out there who feels EXACTLY the way I do. Hopefully we can both stay strong and find an answer.


----------



## DiamondRose

I know it's hard, I've had IBS since i was thirteen and i'm nineteen now. I've missed out on sleepover's, days out with mates, it even effected my education since i couldn't go to school or college. IBS is difficult to cope with because it effects nearly every aspect of your life in a negative way. But (and i know this sounds cheesy) if you think positive, it can get slightly more manageable. I know it's easier said than done though. If you need any advice or just need someone to chat to i'll do my best to help you, and i think most of the others on here will say the same


----------

